# Solicitam copie dupa cartea de munca



## murrom

Hi everybody!

Could someone tell me what this text means in English or Spanish?? 

Documentul/documentele următor/următoare: Solicitam copie dupa cartea de munca care atesta vechimea realizata in Romania vizata de institutia d-voastra, sau adeverinte in original care pot fi valorificate la stabilirea pensiei de invaliditate solicitate.

Pentru stabilirea pensiei de invaliditate

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ralu

Hi, Murrom, here's teh English:

The following document(s): we require a copy of your record of employment which certifies how long you have been working in Romania endorsed by your institution or original certificates which can be reclaimed once the invalidity pension you required is established.

For establishing the invalidity pension.


----------



## murrom

Thank you so much!! It's not so different from my Spanish version 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ralu

You're welcome!


----------

